# All 'sewed up'



## zamora (May 26, 2015)

Well, I'm just now home from the second surgery. Wow, am I done with hospitals! Everything went well according to the Dr. so now I am on the road to total recovery. Pardon me if it takes me a while......ow!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Thank you so much for updating the group. None of us have ever met but we still have concern when one of the tribe is facing challenges. 

I'll tip one to a speedy recovery for you.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Yes I wish you a speedy recovery!


----------



## 8hensalaying (Jun 5, 2015)

Hoping for a speedy uneventful recovery! Glad all went well.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Hope you are "up and running" soon!


----------



## jn4 (Jun 21, 2012)

Hang in there Zamora its a long haul going thru PT. 
Sept. was the time of year I had my replacement and it was easier for me I believe because there weren't any out side projects that were calling for me to do. I had 6 months to devote to daily PT and the goal of getting "back to it".
The first month can be frustrating, I'm sure you know! But I believe you got a great fighting spirit.
Love and hugs to you, and prayers also

keep us informed.


----------

